# Paph. Stonei



## NEslipper (Aug 7, 2021)

Jumping the gun a bit here, but the lighting today was great and I’m so excited I decided to post even though it isn’t fully open. Picked up this plant a few years ago from Paph Paradise, the cross is unknown, but I believe it came through Hawaii. Three blooms and a fourth nub that I don’t think will develop. First time I’ve bloomed this species. I’ll post an update once they are all open.


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 7, 2021)

Very nice. Looks like it's a good grower.


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 7, 2021)

Really nice! One of my favorite species. They grow really big and can easily put out 5 flowers at a time.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 7, 2021)

very nice and great looking plant


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2021)

Gorgeous! Love the color.


----------



## Redtwist (Aug 8, 2021)

Very nice. Looks a healthy plant too. Congrats


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Aug 8, 2021)

Really beautiful! This one has a very nice pouch and dorsal. I have several clones of stonei now (it is my favourite Paph species), I have two which are flowering size and I really hope at least one of them flowers next year.


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 8, 2021)

Very lovely!


----------



## Michael Bonda (Aug 9, 2021)

Phenomenal!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 9, 2021)

Beautiful!!


----------



## JimNJ (Aug 10, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 10, 2021)

Very nice. 

Please post when fully stretched?


----------



## NEslipper (Aug 14, 2021)

Update with all flowers open. The first flower is doing its best gigantifolium impression! DS is 4.4 cm, and it even looks beautiful when viewed from above. This grows on a south facing window along with my roths and philly. Really happy with this one!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Aug 14, 2021)

Excellent!
Beautiful species!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 14, 2021)

So majestic!!! Love them!


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 14, 2021)

Pictures are really nice. Did you use SLR camera? Yesterday I saw a flower spike on my stonei!


----------



## NEslipper (Aug 15, 2021)

Paphman910 said:


> Pictures are really nice. Did you use SLR camera? Yesterday I saw a flower spike on my stonei!


Thanks, these were taken with an iPhone, using the normal settings and no image manipulation. Congrats on your spike, hopefully it moves quickly. I’ve heard stonei can take up to a year to bloom once you see a sheath. This one took ~4 months.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 15, 2021)

NEslipper said:


> Really happy with this one!


You ought to be - it's a wonderful stonei. And kudos for culture. It looks eminently well grown!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2021)

Nice. I wonder how badly I would have killed my stonei album if They had gotten to me.


----------



## Brabantia (Aug 18, 2021)

Beautiful !


----------



## JimNJ (Aug 19, 2021)

Your plants all look so great! I remember your Phil as well as the Roth you posted before.


----------



## NEslipper (Aug 23, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Nice. I wonder how badly I would have killed my stonei album if They had gotten to me.


I’m sure they would have survived! I’ve found stonei to be a pretty easy grower, the seedlings are just slow, I swear they only put out one leaf a year…sorry your albums never arrived!


----------



## emydura (Aug 24, 2021)

I would be happy with that too. It is absolutely magnificent. That is one species I would love to flower. I have one plant that is growing slowly but steadily. Maybe one day.


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 24, 2021)

Excellent plant and great job!!!


----------



## GuRu (Aug 26, 2021)

Great Paph. stonei which you can be proud of.  Congrats.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 26, 2021)

The more I look at your plant and its flowers, the more I am enamoured! It's so gorgeous!

Any chance that you somehow could do some detecting to get to know the cross (ask the vendor, ask the former owner, or something along that line)?


----------



## NEslipper (Aug 27, 2021)

emydura said:


> I would be happy with that too. It is absolutely magnificent. That is one species I would love to flower. I have one plant that is growing slowly but steadily. Maybe one day.


Thank you, I'm sure it will bloom eventually, you have beautifully grown plants! The smaller plants I have grow at a glacial place, although one just started a second growth this spring, so I'm hoping for a first bloom next year (this one started a new growth last year, and then bloomed this year). They definitely love heat, and kick into high gear at the peak of summer. Good luck!


----------



## NEslipper (Aug 27, 2021)

Guldal said:


> The more I look at your plant and its flowers, the more I am enamoured! It's so gorgeous!
> 
> Any chance that you somehow could do some detecting to get to know the cross (ask the vendor, ask the former, or something along that line)?


I looked through my old emails, and at the time I purchased it I asked about the cross, but all the vendor could tell me was that it came through Hawaii. The tag just says "paph. stonei" with no cross number, so a dead end there. I imagine that given the volume they import through Hawaii, it isn't surprising that some of them end up dissociated from their cross information. I have some named crosses from Sam growing on, so I'm interested to see how those turn out, but this is still a keeper in my book!


----------

